# MIDI mock-up – Aunt Marge's Waltz (John Williams)



## Kubler (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I put the last hand yesterday to my MIDI mock-up of this wonderful piece from _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_'s soundtrack. I made it as a programming & mixing exercice for my scoring studies. Enjoy and feel free to tell me what you want to say about it


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 6, 2017)

Awesome! I like the way you did the video with the little pictures of the instruments. Very entertaining.


----------



## Kubler (Oct 6, 2017)

@Paul T McGraw Thanks a lot !


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 6, 2017)

Of course, the midi performance itself was very good. You did an awesome job with the music and the presentation.


----------



## Kubler (Oct 6, 2017)

Transcribing a whole PDF score note by note into my DAW was quite a pain in the arse I must say, but I'm glad it turned out well ^^ Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Haakond (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice. 

You did a good job with the video as well, enjoyed following along


----------



## calebfaith (Oct 11, 2017)

Awesome! Nice mix.

If I were to nitpick I thought in some parts it sounded a little bit mechanical. It makes a big difference with samples if you 'humanize' them a tiny bit by varying the velocity and rhythm by a tiny fraction


----------



## Kubler (Oct 11, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Awesome! Nice mix.
> 
> If I were to nitpick I thought in some parts it sounded a little bit mechanical. It makes a big difference with samples if you 'humanize' them a tiny bit by varying the velocity and rhythm by a tiny fraction



I admit I don't do that much, I find the humanizing tool in FL Studio quite unpractical. I usually make sure to blurry keyboards and mallets rhythms' precision a little bit (for instance here the celeste) but that's all. Thank you for your feedback !


----------



## Kubler (Nov 26, 2017)

Follow-up ! We were asked to include a theme variation within the original piece, so here's a new version.



I'll drop the score below, if anyone's interested


----------



## Chris Richter (Nov 26, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Awesome! Nice mix.
> 
> If I were to nitpick I thought in some parts it sounded a little bit mechanical. It makes a big difference with samples if you 'humanize' them a tiny bit by varying the velocity and rhythm by a tiny fraction


According to @NoamL huminazation isn't the solution really. A moving tempo is more the thing. Might be interesting to compare the mockup to the recording and map the tempo to match. Would be interesting.

@Kubler Very nice work


----------



## I like music (Nov 26, 2017)

Kubler said:


> Transcribing a whole PDF score note by note into my DAW was quite a pain in the arse I must say, but I'm glad it turned out well ^^ Thank you for the kind words



This is very nice. FYI I know the pain you're talking about. I'm doing the same with ET - Adventures on Earth ... _absolute pain in the ass. _And I can't read music.


----------



## Kubler (Nov 26, 2017)

I like music said:


> This is very nice. FYI I know the pain you're talking about. I'm doing the same with ET - Adventures on Earth ... _absolute pain in the ass. _And I can't read music.



Wow, my thoughts are with you ^^' I'm used to read big scores and it was still long and boring as hell, I can't imagine what it's like for you. Have courage !

@CQrity I agree, I tried to do this a little (like with the emphasis on the silence between the two last chords) but to be honest I was so impatient to be done with this part that I prefered focusing on the MIDI programing rather than the tempo map. That's also why the final accelerando is a bit too fast, now that I listen again to my mock-up…


----------



## jemu999 (Nov 26, 2017)

Kubler said:


> Follow-up ! We were asked to include a theme variation within the original piece, so here's a new version.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drop the score below, if anyone's interested



Very nice! What libraries did you use?


----------



## Kubler (Nov 26, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> Very nice! What libraries did you use?



From what I can recall… CineWinds, Flute Consort, Symphonic Winds, Berlin Brass, Hollywood Brass, Symphonic Brass, Timphonia, Hollywood Percussion, Berlin Percussion, Grand Harp by Cinematique Instruments, 8Dio's Anthology and Hollywood Strings.


----------



## promac (Nov 29, 2017)

Bonjour Kubler
very good exercice and you did a very nice job !!
In wich music school you are ? in paris ?
Guillaume


----------



## Kubler (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi @promac , thank you for your kind words. I'm part of the master MAAAV (Musique Appliquée aux Arts Visuels) in university Lumière Lyon II


----------



## promac (Nov 29, 2017)

Merci pour ta reponse, cela fait longtemps que j'ai quitte la France (pour The Juilliard School) et je ne savais pas qu'il existait de telles etudes, bravo en tout cas, je viens de lire
*16 places (maximum) sont disponibles chaque année*
, cela promet un futur tres bon compositeur de musique de film


----------



## Kubler (Nov 30, 2017)

Merci ^^


----------

